# First Sarracenias!



## Heather (Oct 11, 2008)

I need some advice! We have a two for one sale going on at work so I finally broke down and bought two Sarracenia species : flava and leucophylla 'Tarnock'. 

I'm going to plant them in my mossy/boggy area in back of my house. Any advice would be appreciated - I'm not sure what the soil looks like under the moss. I usually dump my dehumidifier water there daily... Lots of ferns, hairytop moss, other moss which I don't know the name of and many ferns, oh, and shinleaf are growing there. Not sure if I should do anything special when I go to plant them. 

Thanks in advance! 
Heather


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, I have no idea or any advice, but I wish you good and happy growing...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2008)

Good choices! leucophylla is very nice. Do you know which variety of flava you have? Post some pics. 

My first advice would be to check the soil. Probably the biggest factor in growing any CP is no nutrients. Period. So, regular garden soil will probably kill them. The fact that moss is growing in your backyard means that it is wet, but if the soil is anything other than peat, you'll probably loose them. Full sun is also very important, so make sure you have that too. I am not in your zone, and I don't grow any of my CPs outside, so that's the best advice I can give. I figure they should be hardy in your area. Perhaps you can leave then in the pots and just put them in the ground. Your dehumidifier water shouldn't hurt them. Hope that helps.


----------



## Gilda (Oct 11, 2008)

Check this thread out http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8819 ...all you want to know about bog gardens.

...I wouldn't just "plant" them in the earth. we bought a small round pond liner at Lowes , made a perfect small bog garden !


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovely bog, Gilda...


----------



## TADD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Heather, they will need full sun if that is possible. Flava and Leuco are pretty southern plants, but should be able to handle your winters. I would add a layer of mulch(pine needles are best) over them for winter, and remove it in the early spring. Now be careful, sarracenias can be very addicting.... They are in the same category as orchids.....


----------



## Heather (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2008)

TADD said:


> Now be careful, sarracenias can be very addicting.... They are in the same category as orchids.....


INFIDEL!!! :fight:


----------

